# I'd these 2 frogs please.



## Levold (Dec 15, 2012)

What are these frogs? Thanks. Is one a spotted marsh frog? 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vicherps (Dec 15, 2012)

First 2 pics (left and centre pics) is a Spotted Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes tasmaniensis) and the last pic (on the very right) is a Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peronii).


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 15, 2012)

_Limnodynastes peroni_ has dark brown longitudinal ‘striped’markings, while _L. tasmaniensis_ has olive green blotches. 

_L. fletcheri_ and _tasmaniensis_ can be hard to tell apart if you are in an area where both occur.

Blue


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Dec 15, 2012)

These are pretty cool that we have in stock at the moment if you like native Victorian Frogs
"Green" Brown Tree Frogs


----------



## Levold (Dec 15, 2012)

Think I saw a young one of those today? It was that beige colour and had a few bright green patches on its head and back. Shame it hopped away while I took my phone out to take a pic. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vicherps (Dec 15, 2012)

Seen quite a few of the green form of Litoria ewingii myself (I should take photos).

- - - Updated - - -



Bluetongue1 said:


> while _L. tasmaniensis_ has olive green blotches.
> 
> 
> Blue


Not all tasmaniensis have olive green spots as you have described
in some specimens the markings are quite dark in others the markings are bright green and others inbetween. Not having a go at you I just thought I would point that out .


----------



## Burnerism (Dec 15, 2012)

That's a beautiful frog from amazing amazon, top store but on the other side of the city for me, defently worth the trip tho if your wanting to purchase..


----------



## Levold (Dec 15, 2012)

Just found this guy weeding the veggie patch.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 15, 2012)

vicherps said:


> Not all tasmaniensis have olive green spots as you have described….


I was just trying to keep it simple. Occasional specimens are brown blotched rather than green, and I think olive green covers the usual range of green colours well enough. The base colour tends to be a pale grey. While we are at it, not all specimens possess the mid-dorsal stripe from the snout running the full length of the body. It can vary in colour from cream to yellow to orange or even red.

[Now if that doesn’t earn me at least 8 of 10… I am going to have to correct your spelling. Lol.]

Blue

PS. Love the green _Litoria_ _ewing_i.


----------



## vicherps (Dec 15, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> I was just trying to keep it simple.
> 
> Blue
> 
> PS. Love the green _Litoria_ _ewing_i.


Fair enough


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> not all specimens possess the mid-dorsal stripe from the snout running the full length of the body. It can vary in colour from cream to yellow to orange or even red.



and purple !


----------

